# Blankenese



## ion (9. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

wollt mal fragen, ob hier wer in nächster Zeit mal durch den Elbhang racet  Wenn ja, würd ich mich gern mal anschließen, hab zwar nur n Stevens 352, aber man kann damit doch so einiges anstellen...

Gruß
Hauke


----------



## nigglstyle (9. Dezember 2003)

welcher elbhang dort??
da sind doch nur treppen... der waseberg vielleicht??
mhh naja wohn zwar dort in der "nähe" (othmarschen)
kenn mich trotzdem nich so morzt aus ... naja was solls...
wär übrigesn auch dabei (am we)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!
Es gibt die moeglichkeit rund um den Wasseberg und Falkenstein MTB zu fahren und man samelt sogar  ein Paar 100ten von Hoehenmeter. 
Bin in letzter Zeit nicht oft dort gefahren aber sollte ich eine Tour dort mache, kann ich hier in Forum bescheid sagen.
Gruss
W.S.


----------



## ion (10. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nigglstyle _
> *welcher elbhang dort??
> da sind doch nur treppen... der waseberg vielleicht??
> mhh naja wohn zwar dort in der "nähe" (othmarschen)
> ...



Hallo nigglstyle,

da scheinst du aber was übersehen zu haben! Von Wittenbergener Weg in Rissen bis zum Waseberg kann man eine wunderschöne Tour fahren, es gibt viele verschiedene Wege, wodurch die Tour nie langweilig wird. Ich habs immerhin schonmal auf 11 km gebracht. Treppen gibt es da natürlich auch, ich empfinde das aber als besonderen Anreiz, da zu fahren. Leider ist im Moment noch die Holzbrücke beim Waseberg gesperrt, sodass die Tour etwas eher zuende ist, bzw. sie etwas später anfängt. Dann wärn wir ja schon 3. Was habt ihr für Bikes? Und wie erfahren seid ihr bzw ist eine Treppe für euch kein Hindernis oder übt ihr noch wie ich? 

Gruß
Hauke


----------



## nigglstyle (10. Dezember 2003)

mein bike:






bin noch neuling hab mir gerade erst ein vernünfiges mtb gekauft
davor hatte ich immer alltags-stadt mtb's
am üben bin ich auch noch...


----------



## Mira (10. Dezember 2003)

Am Sonntag wollte ich eventuell bei gutem Wetter fahren, allerdings dann auch die Trails im Klövensteener Forst mitnehmen...


----------



## nigglstyle (10. Dezember 2003)

warum keinen schlenker durch den klövensteen nehmen...
übrigens n guter freund von mir is sicherlich auch noch dabei...
(ich hab ihn noch nicht gefragt, aber der ist immer für sowas zu haben)
wie sicher ist denn jetzt das biken??


----------



## Tracer (10. Dezember 2003)

Ion! Du kannst die Tour schon von der S-Bahm Blankenesse starten bis kurz vor dem Kraftwerk. Vor dem Wasseberg gibt es ein paar Trails die je nach Geschwindigkeit und Fahrlinie anspruchvoll sein koennen! Habe sort es schon bis zu 30Km geschaft.
Gruss
W.S.


----------



## ion (10. Dezember 2003)

Jo, dann wärn wir ja schon fünf Leute. Ich denke mal, dass ich am Sonntag auch kann, bin normalerweise immer Rennrad fahren oder bei Minusgraden im Elbhang laufen. Klövensteen ist auch lustig, könnte man machen. Wann würdet ihr denn so fahren? Ich bin gern ab 10 Uhr bereit, nachmittags hätt ich auch Zeit.
Wenn das denn nun geht, können wir das ja in den Terminen eintragen!

Gruß
Hauke


----------



## Tracer (10. Dezember 2003)

Diese Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, aber gern ein Anderes mal! Euch viel spass!
Gruss
W.S.


----------



## nigglstyle (10. Dezember 2003)

sonntag ist gut 10 ist mir ein wenig zu früh...
wenn du so oft läufts und rr fährst musst du wohl eine ziemlich gute ausdauer haben ...  im gegensatz zu mir :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netghost (11. Dezember 2003)

Hmm wenn ich meine funktionswäsche bis dahin zusammen habe komm ich eventuell mit, das liegt ja nur fast vor meinr haustür


----------



## ion (11. Dezember 2003)

Ok, noch einer mehr, bestens. Ehrlich gesagt wär mir das auch am Nachmittag lieber. Hätte jemand was dagegen, so um 14:30 Uhr loszufahren?


> wenn du so oft läufts und rr fährst musst du wohl eine ziemlich gute ausdauer haben ... im gegensatz zu mir


Hmm... is wohl mein Ziel, die zu haben, aber beim bisschen im Elbahng rumdüsen kommt es ja auch nicht sooo dolle auf die Ausdauer an... Wir wollen n paar lustige Trails nehmen und nicht kein Lizenzrennen austragen.  

Gruß
Hauke


----------



## Rabbit (11. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ion _
> *Ok, noch einer mehr, bestens. Ehrlich gesagt wär mir das auch am Nachmittag lieber. Hätte jemand was dagegen, so um 14:30 Uhr loszufahren?*


Sorry wenn ich mich einmische, aber die *Nightrides* finden doch in der Regel am Donnerstag und dann in Timmendorf statt  
Meint ihr nicht, daß es um 14:30 Uhr zu dieser Jahreszeit nicht schon ein wenig finster ist bzw. bald finster wird?
Spätestens um 16:00 Uhr ist's doch mittlerweile Stockdunkel.

Ich meine ja nur so!

Viel Spass, 
Harry


----------



## Olli Pe (11. Dezember 2003)

14:30 is´ echt ein bissl zu spät. nach 14 uhr ists zu knapp!
ihr solltet mal das waldstück zwischen den elbhängen und der rissener kiesgrube mit abbiken. kleine trails, keine leute und dann in der kiesgrube nette und schnelle downhills.
fahre in der ecke seit über 10 jahren. kann man gut technik, kraft und ausdauer trainieren. klar sind die HB geiler - aber für mal in der woche ein bissl biken ok.
dann mal viel spaß!

cu

olli


----------



## nigglstyle (11. Dezember 2003)

hab auch nur bis max 16uhr zeit...


----------



## ion (11. Dezember 2003)

Gut, dann fahren wir vormittags, ich kann aber nur max bis 12 Uhr, das is denn n bisl blöd... Also ich kann dan ganzen Tag bis auf die Zeit von 12:00 Uhr bis 13:30, weil meine Omma da zum Essen kommt  Wir müssen das auch nicht diesen Sonntag machen, Vorschläge erwünscht!

Gruß
Hauke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nigglstyle (12. Dezember 2003)

ich glaub das wird wohl nix am so.
wetter:
4°C (is ja ok)
sturmböhen und graupelschauer .... (uahh ist das ungemütlich)


----------



## ion (12. Dezember 2003)

we'll see...
Aber ich find, da kann man nich von ausgehen...
Also blasen wir's für diesen Sonntag ab oder wie?

Gruß
Hauke


----------



## nigglstyle (13. Dezember 2003)

ich würde schon sagen...
dann lieber nächsten sonntag


----------



## ion (13. Dezember 2003)

hmm... macht das. Ich kann leider nicht, ich hab n Lauf in Winsen. Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir noch ein kleines nachweihnachtliches Biken machen, am 1. oder 2. Weihnachtstag? Vor Weihanchten is immer noch sehr viel Stress für die meisten...

Gruß
Hauke


----------



## ion (14. Dezember 2003)

Bin heute doch noch kleine Runde im Hang gefahren und war erschrocken: Fast alle kleinen Trails sind von Bäumen begraben, da muss echtmal was getan werden! Aber es gibt auch eine gute Nachricht: Oben am in der Nähe des Wasebergs, wo früher eine  hammergeile Abfahrt mit von netten Leuten gebauten Rampen war und die auch komplett zerstört und von Bäumen bergraben war, ist wieder frei! Man müsste nur noch ein paar Äste aus dem Weg räumen udn die Strecke wär wieder befahrbar! 

Gruß
Hauke


----------



## nigglstyle (15. Dezember 2003)

wuuste gar nicht dass da trails sind... man man man ich glaub ich sollte
mal öfters durch blankenese fahren und zwar mit dem rad nicht immer immer mitm auto


----------



## ion (15. Dezember 2003)

wär ne Idee...
ich dachte du wärst 17!?
Ansonsten änder das mal auf deiner Seite...

Gruß
Hauke


----------



## Soulbrotha (16. Dezember 2003)

...könnte man nich noch die Kiesgrube in Rissen / Sülldorf mit einbeziehen? Da gibt es eins / zwei nette Singeltrails und ein paar schnelle Wanderwege. Allerdings nerven die vielen Hundegassigeher. Na ja, nur ne Idee! 

Gruss
Soulbrotha


----------



## ion (16. Dezember 2003)

Ja das is t eine gute Idee!
Hab ich neulich auch gemacht, man kann so neben dem Waseberg hoch und dann in den Björnsonweg, opn Irgendwas, Rissener Landstraße und dann Marienhöhe, schon is man in der Kiesgrube. Von da aus kann man dann durch das angesprochene Waldstück zwischen da und dem Elbhang... oder andersrum oder wi auch immer  

Gruß
Hauke


----------



## ion (23. Dezember 2003)

Leute, was ist los???

Kein Bock mehr?

Wär doch so schön geworden!

Gruß
Hauke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

